# Banana plant turning red?



## Relic (Jul 29, 2012)

New here. A few months ago I put a banana plant in my aquarium and I think it's been doing really well. Today I noticed a new "leaf" at the top of the tank and it is red in color...is this normal? All the other new "leaves" it's got have been bright green...almost yellow. Is there anything a red leaf can tell me? ie: Is the plant lacking something? Getting to much of something? etc etc.
Thanks in advance.
pics of said plant.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

well, that is interesting. If you showed us that picture without telling us it was from a banana plant I would've sworn it was from a red tiger lotus.

as far as why it is that color...I am not entirely sure. I know with a lot of stems it has to do with iron so I might throw that in as a guess, but I wouldn't think that there is too little or too much of something in your tank because of it. If your fish are healthy and your plants are growing I would just mark it off as something cool and unique about your tank.


----------



## mad_sci (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is doing the same right now. I think that the red leaf is suppose to be the lily pad type leaf and not the submersed leaf.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ive had some that i allowed to grow pads, and they were green.
maybe its high light, good CO2, and good micros? thats what turns stems red.


----------



## hippotangamus (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine start off like that and the top turns green while the bottom stays reddish. I'm trying to remember if they're quite that red though...I think they are but I'm not 100% sure.

Only on the pads floating at the surface are like that though, the submersed ones are all green.

You should update in a few days when it finishes opening up, I'm curious if it does the same thing.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

My pads turn red as well once they hit the surface


----------



## Relic (Jul 29, 2012)

Just check it...and it's almost tripled in size since yesterday. The top side is green{ish} but the under side is still red/purple.


----------

